# Choosing between Lalvin EC-1118 or K1-V1116 ??



## kokomimi

I will be making wine from store bought juice Reds and Whites.. So I have to choose between these two yeasts ! since i'm from Kuwait and there are no brewing stores here so I will be ordering it online! so please if you can advice me between these two yeasts which one to choose for reds and whites .. and without adding yeast nutrient ..


thanks


----------



## salcoco

EC1118 is the workhorse yeast. it will work well with all kinds of wine.


----------



## Johnd

Look at the chart depicted below, your two yeasts are all of the way to the right hand side. Based on the comparison of the two, they both have very good characteristics and will do well with your fruit. The notable difference that strikes me is in the last row, where the nutrient requirements for the 1116 is considered "Very Low" compared to the 1118, which is considered "Normal". You should strongly consider the 1116 based upon your nutrient issue..........


----------



## Ramrod2021

I have both I'm making peach wine and I've got yest nutrients aswell its sounds to me that th 1118 is best choice ??? For my application


----------



## silverbullet07

I like this chart and ratings. Lalvin Yeast Profiles, Chart and Ratings

I use 1118 for orchard Fruit and 1116 for berries.


----------



## Ramrod2021

Cool thanks I'm using yeast nutrient aswell.do y'all use that stuff too ?


----------



## DizzyIzzy

Johnd said:


> Look at the chart depicted below, your two yeasts are all of the way to the right hand side. Based on the comparison of the two, they both have very good characteristics and will do well with your fruit. The notable difference that strikes me is in the last row, where the nutrient requirements for the 1116 is considered "Very Low" compared to the 1118, which is considered "Normal". You should strongly consider the 1116 based upon your nutrient issue..........
> 
> View attachment 51030


Thankyou for submitting this chart. I will print it out and add to my binder of notes...................................DizzyIzzy


----------

